# Fragen mit 2 Monitoren Battlefield zocken wie ?



## Bruce112 (9. Mai 2010)

Hi

benutze den 24 zoll monitor und hab noch in Keller ne 19 zoll monitor 

kann ich den gleichzeitig benutzen .

und will den beim online zocken benutzen .

ich will den 19 zoll monitor so benutzen das ich im battliefield bad company 2 mehr   sehen kann .

sprich nach hinten schauen ,also mit den 24 zoll monitor standart nach vorne schauen und mit den 19 zoll monitor nach hinten sehen können ob einer hintermir ist .

hatt das schon einer gemacht ,

würde das so gehen 

für den 2 monitor wie stelle ich das ein unter nvidia systemsteuerung .


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen mit 2 monitor Battliefield zocken wie ?*

Hi,

Wenn du es probieren willst, dann guck dir mal den Guide im PCGH-Forum an.

Hier ein kurzer Auszug davon:


> Solltet ihr im Moment nur zwei Monitore haben und SoftTH einmal  ausprobieren wollen müsst ihr als deviceID des fehlenden Monitors  „-1“  eintragen


Gruss LD


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen mit 2 monitor Battliefield zocken wie ?*

So wie du das möchtest, geht das natürlich nicht! Das würde die ja nen enormen vorteil beim spielen einbringen und das ist nicht drinne, sowas muss vom spiel unterstüzt sein, aber afaik gibts nur wenige spiele die 2 Monitore unterstützen. World in Conflict ist z.b so ein spiel, da hast aufm Hauptdisplay ganz gewohnt das Game, und aufm zweiten Monitor ne große Map. 

Aber das Battlefield sowas kann oder nen anderer online Shooter ist komplett ausgeschlossen da du dir so nen ungeheueren Vorteil verschaffen würdest.


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Mai 2010)

eben 

am besten alle richtung sehen können 360 grad


----------



## sanQn (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal irgentwo gelesen, dass mit Punkbuster nur ein Monitor erlaubt ist sonnst wird man vom Server gekickt. Soll wegen der Fairness so sein.
Stimmt dass eig? Habe keine 2 Minitore um das zu testen.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (19. Mai 2010)

Also nach hinten gucken geht imo natürlich nicht.

Aber mehr Sichtweite ist schon drin. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie es mit BC2 ist, aber bei Battlefield 2 soll es angeblich gehen (habe selbst das Spiel nicht). 

Nur zur Info: Hier wäre dann der FOV-Fix und hier noch ein Auszug aus der Site:



> I have been communicating with EA and EvenBalance over the use of this  program.  I've gotten responses from both that say this program is  allowed on PunkBuster-enabled servers with *Battlefield 2 and  Battlefield 2142*.  It's not any kind of official announcement  and the use of it is subject to change.  In other words, this program is  OK to use for now, but understand that _you use this at your own  risk_.  If anything changes regarding its usage, I will update here.


Aber gilt nicht für BF:BC2!!! Und bei BF2 scheint es auch Probleme zu geben, wenn man SoftTH benutzt.

Ich persönlich würde es in Ordnung finden, wenn sowas geht, denn immerhin haben die Zocker mit 4:3 Bildschirmen auch einen Nachteil zu den Widescreen-Formaten. Wieso sollte es dann bei Triplesystemen auf einmal anders sein


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Mai 2010)

wenn du vorher mal genau nachgedacht hättest, wäre dir wahrscheinlich von selbst klar geworden, das man mit einem 2. Bildschirm unmöglich gleichzeitig nach hinten gucken kann. Wie sollte das auch möglich sein? Habn die soldaten von BC2 seit neuestem Augen im Hinterkopf? Oder ne Kamera am Arsch? 

Meines Wissens nach, braucht man mindestens 3 Bildschirme, wobei der in der Mitte der Hauptbildschirm (da wo das Fadenkreuz und das HUD sind). Mit neuen ATI-Karten müsste das gehen, das nennt sich Eyefinity.


----------



## norse (19. Mai 2010)

Aber das mit der Map wäre ja genial. hat schon jmd getestet? sonst mach ichs heute


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2010)

Nen zweiten Monitor um nach hinten zu schauen.
Da kann man ja gleich mit diversen Hacks zocken.


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Mai 2010)

auch das mit der map kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da diese - wenn man sie öffnet - auch nur eingeblendet wird. Vom Spiel her ist das ja überhaupt nicht vorgesehen. 

Aber trotzdem viel erfolg...


----------



## norse (19. Mai 2010)

hey hempi  ich bins der noob^^

nunja habs gerade ausprobiert aber ich bekomm es nicht zum laufen. bis zum homescreen läuft es auf 2 monitoren, dann im hauptmenü nicht mehr, er stellt die auflösung zurück aufs minimum


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

Natürlich geht das nicht ! Das ist vom spiel nicht vorgesehen worden, dann funktionier das auch nicht, Afaik gibts nur ne kleine Handvoll Games die auch wirklich nen zweiten Monitor nutzen können ....


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dir einen geringen Vorteil verschaffen willst, bleibt nur Eyefinity!!!!


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Mai 2010)

norse schrieb:


> hey hempi  ich bins der noob^^
> 
> nunja habs gerade ausprobiert aber ich bekomm es nicht zum laufen. bis zum homescreen läuft es auf 2 monitoren, dann im hauptmenü nicht mehr, er stellt die auflösung zurück aufs minimum



Ah du auch hier . Schade dass es nich geht, aber hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Naja, wir machen die anderen auch so fertig


----------



## Bruce112 (19. Mai 2010)

hab mir ne 470 gtx bestellt dann will ich mal sehen og die gegner noch ne chance haben muahhhhhhh

noch flüssiger noch schneller .dann werden alle platt gemacht


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

glaubst auch nur du 

Ne schnelle Grafikkarte ersetzen keine Skills


----------



## norse (19. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das nicht ! Das ist vom spiel nicht vorgesehen worden, dann funktionier das auch nicht, Afaik gibts nur ne kleine Handvoll Games die auch wirklich nen zweiten Monitor nutzen können ....



dafür gibt es die passende software xD ... softth ist extra dafür gemacht


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Mai 2010)

norse schrieb:


> dafür gibt es die passende software xD ... softth ist extra dafür gemacht



Darum ging es nicht, es ging darum ob man die Map in Fullscreen auf dem zweiten Monitor anzeigen lassen kann und das explizit nur wenn ein Game das unterstüzt.


----------



## norse (19. Mai 2010)

ja auch  ich wollts allg probiern, vlt häts ja auch geklappt mit der software, von daher  aber schade geht nicht


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (19. Mai 2010)

Hi,

gibt schon ein paar Zocks, mit denen man auf einen 4ten Monitor eine "extra Anzeige" machen kann. Sind aber keine Ego-Shooter.

Flight Simulator ... 4ter Monitor für Instrumentenanzeige

Space Shuttle Simulator ... drei Monitore für Anzeigen und 4ter für die Simulation selbst

Dazu müssen die Spiele aber dafür programmiert worden sein (oder per Mod).

Wenn du es trotzdem hinbekommst, dann sag uns Bescheid .


----------

